

The Bathroom Reinvented: Virginia Gardiner's Loo Watt (Video) - muon
http://www.core77.com/blog/videos/the_bathroom_reinvented_virginia_gardiners_loo_watt_13936.asp#

======
pmichaud
It's a good prototype. What she needs to do to make it viable is automate it:

1) The flush crank needs to be automatic or at least push button. The energy
from the device could power the flush.

2) It needs to be able to output its energy back into the house easily. I
think it's a solved problem -- sort of like solar panels.

Once that works, I don't see an issue with sprucing up the visual design a bit
and making it all work. There are a couple of issues, but if it's cheap and
sanitary it could catch on.

